# Springfield trooper accident



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

Anyone know what happned to the troopers?

from wwlp.com:


Officers Injured in High Speed Chase
SPRINGFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) State and Springfield police arrested a suspect after a hit and run accident Monday afternoon. The male suspect allegedly hit a state police car from behind, and then left the scene. After a pursuit on Eastern Avenue, the suspect drove onto Tyler Street, abandoning his vehicle behind the Masonic Temple. Police apprehended the man when he was found hiding on the ground between two parked vehicles at 420 Tyler Street. 2 state police officers in the damaged car were taken to Baystate Medical Center. There condition is unknown at this time.


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

ya, gotta love the media. that's why i asked here, figured i'd getting a TRUE answer!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

You have it right fairly well MT1. They were conducting surveillence when they got rear ended by someone who had no intention of hanging around regardless of who he hit. Unfortunately for him it was the State Police. If the speeds got over 50 I would be surprised, the streets arent long enough to attain that speed. The undercover cruiser was even driveable afterward. Media sensationalism. If it bleeds, it leads, if it doesnt bleed, hack it up until it does. Nit wit said he wasn't trying to run and hide.......maybe his cell phone only works when he is lying face down in the snow between some cars, I dunno. .....


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh, You never had that problem with your cell phone?


This is another one of those "media sucks" bits. It's all about "selling" the news even if it is off-base.


----------

